# Bulk Deformation Process In Metalworking



## أبو الجووج (29 يناير 2007)

السلام عليكم،
هذا ملف باور بوينت عن التشكيل الحجمي (الكلي أو الذي يتعامل مع كامل حجم العينة) لمختلف المقاطع المعدنية، و يبين كيفية التشكيل و تأثير ذلك على البنية البلورية للمعدن المشغول.
بالإضافة الى بعض الاستخدامات لهذه المقاطع.
​


----------

